# Can anyone recomend a good Spa, Gym and Tennis Club



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, been in town 4-weeks., hang around with work collegues during the week but have naff all to do at the weekend.., unless I'm happy propping up a bar, which I'm getting a bit bored of. 

Can anyone recomend a day spa and gym that I can visit - dont want to take a membership out as I'm only here for another 5-weeks. Also interested in playing tennis on the same arrangement., i.e guest member. With tennis, does anyone know a good club that also do racquet hire?


Cheers

p.s. the being bored and propping up the bar wasn't me having a crack at Dubai. I could be in Timbuctoo and have the same problem as I have now.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Taz Mulan said:


> Hi, been in town 4-weeks., hang around with work collegues during the week but have naff all to do at the weekend.., unless I'm happy propping up a bar, which I'm getting a bit bored of.
> 
> Can anyone recomend a day spa and gym that I can visit - dont want to take a membership out as I'm only here for another 5-weeks. Also interested in playing tennis on the same arrangement., i.e guest member. With tennis, does anyone know a good club that also do racquet hire?
> 
> ...


Taz

Incase nobody else picks up on this, a thread was started a few days ago "anyone for tennis???" a few guys were talking about trying to get together for a few games have a look and post there or PM the guys.

Cheers


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

dallan said:


> Taz
> 
> Incase nobody else picks up on this, a thread was started a few days ago "anyone for tennis???" a few guys were talking about trying to get together for a few games have a look and post there or PM the guys.
> 
> Cheers



Aye, you're right..., sorry, so many Forums


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Taz Mulan said:


> Aye, you're right..., sorry, so many Forums


No probs, Didn't want you to miss out! Hope you can get something sorted out There are so many posts that even one only a day or so ago will may be on page 2 or 3 - shows how popular we are!!!

Debbie


----------



## mr ed (Aug 25, 2008)

Taz Mulan said:


> Hi, been in town 4-weeks., hang around with work collegues during the week but have naff all to do at the weekend.., unless I'm happy propping up a bar, which I'm getting a bit bored of.
> 
> Can anyone recomend a day spa and gym that I can visit - dont want to take a membership out as I'm only here for another 5-weeks. Also interested in playing tennis on the same arrangement., i.e guest member. With tennis, does anyone know a good club that also do racquet hire?
> 
> ...


hi , are you still looking for a game of tennis, i am in same position as you. Where do you play etc???

cheers


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This is from 2009. Best to start your own thread of what you are looking for, area, and anything else that you think is specific to your needs.


----------

